#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Αρτιότητα: Οικισμός κάτω των 2000 κατοίκων

## Evva

Καλησπέρα!! Σε οικισμό κάτω των 2000 κατοίκων έχω την εξής απορία: Ξέρω πως ισχύει το διάταγμα του 85. Αλλά για την αρτιότητα απαιτειται πρόσωπο 4μ σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο ή δρόμο? Η αν η ημερομηνία δημιοργία του οικοπέδου είναι προ του διατάγματος έχει αρτιότητα έτσι κι αλλιώς?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------

